# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box  MTK Unlock Pattern lock Or Gmail Clear without lost without debug!!!

## mohamed73

*MTK Unlock Pattern lock Or Gmail Clear without lost without debug!!!* 
 Software GPGDraogn V3.37 
normal USB cable need(not boot cable) 
mtk android one set with bettery 
1.if mobile pattern lock before has debug,you can try in the android tap 
and select clear pattern lock by adb,click start then clear it 
but now we talk if debugs no have open before pattern lock how to do 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   >>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   >>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   >>>>>>>>>
look pic;mobile pattern lock and no have adb driver come,mean usb debug no open   
in the MTK tab,select Write_IMEI,and tick the Android,untick the Scanpinout*(power off your mobile)* 
Click Start now!!!!!!!!
Mobile go to ATE Mode  
Dragon Get the IMEI and ABD Driver come now!!!clear Pics form computer  
In Draogn Clear Pattern Lock done and Mobile auto reboot
input any pattern lock unlock your phone    *This  Test By MTK Mobile Set!!!It Not sure 100% working with all the MTK  phone,but if you don't want to lost the user data after unlock phone,you  can try this way!!!*

----------

